# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Πατήθρες από μπαμπού

## birdie

Έχω κάτι κομμάτια μπαμπού σε κατάλληλο μήκος και πάχος για το νέο μας κλουβί. Νομίζετε ότι είναι κατάλληλο υλικό για πατήθρες? Α! κάποια έχουν διαμήκη σχισίματα. Μήπως πιάνονται τα νύχια του φίλου μας? Έχει κανείς άποψη?
Αν δεν κάνουν, έχω κόψει κάτι ωραία κομμάτια ελιάς, μήπως πρέπει να κάνω καμία επεξεργασία εκτός από καλό πλύσιμο?

----------


## angelfarm

.....τα μπαμπου ειναι ανοιχτα και εσωθεν....πραγμα που μπορει να προσελκυσει μυκητες ,εντομα ,ακαρεα ,και ψειρες............η σχισιματια δεν νομιζω οτι ενοχλει .......
κατ εμε καλυτερα ξυλα ελιας αφου εχει προηγηθει καλο πλυσιμο με ξυδι και καλο στεγνωμα στον ηλιο........
επισης η οξια ειναι το καταλληλοτερο για πατηθρα.......
υπαρχει ενα θεμα στο φορουμ σχετικα με τα ξυλα που ειναι τοξικα και δεν πρεπει να βαλουμε στο πουλακι .....(αν το βρω θα στο επισυναψω)

----------


## birdie

> .....τα μπαμπου ειναι ανοιχτα και εσωθεν....πραγμα που μπορει να προσελκυσει μυκητες ,εντομα ,ακαρεα ,και ψειρες............η σχισιματια δεν νομιζω οτι ενοχλει .......
> κατ εμε καλυτερα ξυλα ελιας αφου εχει προηγηθει καλο πλυσιμο με ξυδι και καλο στεγνωμα στον ηλιο........
> επισης η οξια ειναι το καταλληλοτερο για πατηθρα.......
> υπαρχει ενα θεμα στο φορουμ σχετικα με τα ξυλα που ειναι τοξικα και δεν πρεπει να βαλουμε στο πουλακι .....(αν το βρω θα στο επισυναψω)


Το ξέρω το θέμα, βάσει αυτού έκοψα την ελίτσα... οξιά χλωμό να βρώ κάπου εδώ γύρω...
Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή με το ξύδι...

----------


## vagelis76

Μάνο όπως είπε πιο πάνω ο Άγγελος πολύ σωστά καλύτερα να τα αποφύγεις τα μπαμπού,το εσωτερικό κενό ίσως δημιουργήσει προβλήματα.
Τα κλαδιά ελιάς αν είναι και μακρυά από κατοικημένη περιοχή,τα πλένεις καλά με ζεστό νερό και λίγη χλωρίνη,ή τα βράζεις και τα στεγνώνεις στον ήλιο.Αυτό πρέπει να το κάνεις συχνά για να αποφύγεις τη δημιουργία μικροοργανισμών και ακάρεων στο φλοιό του ξύλου.

Ρίξε και εδώ μια ματιά...
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1143

----------


## birdie

ΟΚ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Θα πάω σε κάνα ελαιώνα Σπάτα μεριά...  "fullyhappy"

----------

